# warre with 9 bars of 1 1/4"



## Hunajavelho (Oct 11, 2015)

okey, I found the answer. I will just do as Warre.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Good on ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

As long as you maintain bee space or more between the bars to allow unrestricted traffic between boxes you should be ok.

The bees will draw the cells in a variety of sizes. Over time the brood cells will get to be small cell equivalent size but honey and drone cells will be larger. The bees will follow their instincts just like a feral hive in a tree. Hope this helps.


----------

